# Cutting wooden threads with a router



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

One way to do threads if you don't have a lathe.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Muw0zP6elg


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great ingenuity figuring everything out. Nice looking box too Harold.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Harry, interesting jig. N


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Great job on the jig and box. Now you have give me the bug can you tell me if there is a plan for this jig? Thanks


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That really is thinking outside of the box, very ingenious.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The only draw back I can see is that I don't know if it's possible to see the bit and crank the handle at the same time. Did any one else get the sense that he was going by feel?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing as I had no idea how threads were made . Pretty neat


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The only draw back I can see is that I don't know if it's possible to see the bit and crank the handle at the same time. Did any one else get the sense that he was going by feel?


I think (on the lid) he turned the crank 5 times which would give him 5/8" of thread (or 1/2" if he started 1/8" outside of the lid). If this makes sense.


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry guys should have explained that it's not my jig. I found it here 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Muw0zP6elg

Regards
Harold


----------



## dick in ia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the post. The video provided enough info to make one for yourself.
The bit came from: use-enco.com and it appears that they have one with a 1/2" shank. I would tend to slow the router some just looking at the bit.
I am thinking of taking the plunge and ordering the bit, then we'll see what happens


----------

